# Pricing help



## chuckdee (Mar 5, 2013)

I normally photograph weddings and portraits but a local sign company is looking to have their signs throughout the metroplex photographed.  It would be a buyout, which is fine but I was wondering what would be a good starting point on billing them.  Should it be per sign, and charge mileage/ post production or a one lump fee with mileage/post?  If anybody has a good idea on a rate, it would be appreciated.

Thanks.


____________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"My job as a portrait photographer is to seduce, amuse and entertain." - Helmut Newton


----------



## Mully (Mar 5, 2013)

How many signs? ....min $100 per sign would be fair with post done.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 5, 2013)

Do you know how many signs you will be photographing and where they are all located? If so, what will your actual cost to do the work be,  including whatever time you will spend processing?


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 5, 2013)

Mully said:


> How many signs? ....min $100 per sign would be fair with post done.




Not sure...will find out today or tomorrow.  You charge for mileage and a usage fee?


____________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"My job as a portrait photographer is to seduce, amuse and entertain." - Helmut Newton
Dallas artistic wedding photography
flight school


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Do you know how many signs you will be photographing and where they are all located? If so, what will your actual cost to do the work be,  including whatever time you will spend processing?




Not sure on the number and I believe they are all in a 30 mile radius.  The cost of me doing the work will be my time...I think I see where you're going (expenses, cost of living, etc) 


____________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"My job as a portrait photographer is to seduce, amuse and entertain." - Helmut Newton


----------



## ronlane (Mar 5, 2013)

What pixmedic said, plus, what do you mean by buyout? what are they going to be doing with the photos? If you already know your CODB, then  you should be able to tweak the # of locations and your markup (profit margin).

If they are wanting FB page photos or for their website, that would be one thing. If they are wanting to own the pictures then that would be an entirely different amount.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 5, 2013)

This might help you. Commercial photography has a different way of pricing than retail. Pricing Guides | American Society of Media Photographers


----------



## Mully (Mar 5, 2013)

If the signs are all in a metro area no milage charge but if you are going all over the state then you will need to charge accordingly ...have they asked anyone else for a bid....this stuff is the sort of photography that can get real cheap so you have to weigh if it will be worth your time.


----------



## Mully (Mar 5, 2013)

ronlane said:


> What pixmedic said, plus, what do you mean by buyout? what are they going to be doing with the photos? If you already know your CODB, then  you should be able to tweak the # of locations and your markup (profit margin).
> 
> If they are wanting FB page photos or for their website, that would be one thing. If they are wanting to own the pictures then that would be an entirely different amount.



BUYOUT ...they own the images but what would any photographer do with images of billboards..... this is record keeping images so buyout is OK ....careful with American Society of Media Photographers pricing ....you could loose the job.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 5, 2013)

Mully, I would have to disagree with you on the no mileage charge. It may not be an itemized cost on a metro shoot but it should be part of you overall overhead charges. This is part of your cost of doing business, so you would consider it in there some where.


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 5, 2013)

ronlane said:


> What pixmedic said, plus, what do you mean by buyout? what are they going to be doing with the photos? If you already know your CODB, then  you should be able to tweak the # of locations and your markup (profit margin).
> 
> If they are wanting FB page photos or for their website, that would be one thing. If they are wanting to own the pictures then that would be an entirely different amount.



Website, facebook, possible Ads.  Ownership is a tricky road don't you think?  I have no need for these photos after they're taken really.  Other then portfolio samples for other clients.  


____________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"My job as a portrait photographer is to seduce, amuse and entertain." - Helmut Newton


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 5, 2013)

Mully said:


> If the signs are all in a metro area no milage charge but if you are going all over the state then you will need to charge accordingly ...have they asked anyone else for a bid....this stuff is the sort of photography that can get real cheap so you have to weigh if it will be worth your time.



I tend to agree with what you're saying. Pricing can be tricky when there are a 1,000 local photogs in your city.


____________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"My job as a portrait photographer is to seduce, amuse and entertain." - Helmut Newton


----------



## Mully (Mar 5, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Mully, I would have to disagree with you on the no mileage charge. It may not be an itemized cost on a metro shoot but it should be part of you overall overhead charges. This is part of your cost of doing business, so you would consider it in there some where.



This is photography, not plumbing or some other road service...Charging for miles is not usually an accepted practice in commercial photography...you learn to bury those red flags in you fee, if not you will loose to the guy that has it together ....at least that is how I survived in this crazy business for over 40 years...but what do I know, right.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 5, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Mully, I would have to disagree with you on the no mileage charge. It may not be an itemized cost on a metro shoot but it should be part of you overall overhead charges. This is part of your cost of doing business, so you would consider it in there some where.



Ron.. that is why CODB is so important...


----------



## ronlane (Mar 5, 2013)

chuckdee said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > What pixmedic said, plus, what do you mean by buyout? what are they going to be doing with the photos? If you already know your CODB, then you should be able to tweak the # of locations and your markup (profit margin).
> ...



Website, facebook, possible Ads. Ownership is a tricky road don't you think? I have no need for these photos after they're taken really. Other then portfolio samples for other clients. 

Ownership and pricing are tricky, I would agree. But, what if one of the photos you take and give up ownership to becomes thier brand and/or goes nation wide or world wide and is a huge success? You would at least want to be credited with the taking the photograph.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 5, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Mully, I would have to disagree with you on the no mileage charge. It may not be an itemized cost on a metro shoot but it should be part of you overall overhead charges. This is part of your cost of doing business, so you would consider it in there some where.
> ...



I completely agree with you Charlie.


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 5, 2013)

CODB is very important, I agree but, if my CODB is more than Joe#2 and our work is comparable and I have a good chance of losing the job, I'd rather get the gig, rather then lose the gig.  I know it's important to stick to your guns but I still need to put food on the table....tricky, tricky.  I'll feel out the client when I can....still throwing emails back and forth.
Thanks for everyone's input.



____________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"My job as a portrait photographer is to seduce, amuse and entertain." - Helmut Newton
wedding photography dallas


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 5, 2013)

chuckdee said:


> CODB is very important, I agree but, if my CODB is more than Joe#2 and our work is comparable and I have a good chance of losing the job, I'd rather get the gig, rather then lose the gig.  I know it's important to stick to your guns but I still need to put food on the table....tricky, tricky.  I'll feel out the client when I can....still throwing emails back and forth.
> Thanks for everyone's input.
> 
> ____________________
> ...



That theory only works until you go so cheap just to "get the job" that you basically break even or worse,  are losing money.  The other problem is, once you start doing work at a certain price,  it is very difficult to raise them later without completely restarting on your client base. My point here is... Make sure you are accurate on your COTB,  and be careful how often you put yourself for cheap.


----------



## KmH (Mar 5, 2013)

Buyout is a BS, worthless term used by buyers to take advantage of photographers inexperienced in the ways of commercial photography licensing and pricing.
Tell them, "Thanks, but no thanks."

Also see - Details: Production Needs of the Job ? The Expenses | American Society of Media Photographers
:: PLUS :: License Generator
:: PLUS ::

[video=vimeo;22053820]http://vimeo.com/22053820[/video]


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 19, 2013)

Update.....12 locations throughout the metroplex.  Images to be used on all marketing materials and website.  Ballpark number anyone?

Thank you



____________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"My job as a portrait photographer is to seduce, amuse and entertain." - Helmut Newton


----------

